# dump.wmimmc.sys BSOD



## DouglasBrown (Apr 12, 2008)

So, I downloaded this new game, Exteel, and everytime I try and start it (for the first time), BSOD, with the information

dump_wmimmc.sys and code
0x0000008E (0xc0000005, 0xa9.....I didn't include the rest because a google search shows nothing so I figured it wouldn't help to include it, just lemme know if it's needed)

Now, I am TERRIBLE with computers, but I've taken this error as a personal affront to my manhood. Please try to use very simple terms when explaining. Here are the best details I can give

I click the icon, a window opens from the game manufacturer with the info and so forth

I click play (it's updated)

A box pops up with the game name and graphic

The game's cursor appears (you can move it)

The screen turns black (the cursor is still there)

BSOD

So, I've looked up a lot of stuff. Here is what I've done

- BIOS update
- Deleted several gigs of crap it turns out I had (I have enough disc space)
- Made sure I have enough RAM
- Directx update to 10
- Downloaded a driver accelerator or something (I don't know if I actually did this, I think I confused it with a driver update)
- Downloaded a driver update
- Ran Spyware, AVG, Ad Aware and got rid of the viruses
- Uninstalled and totally removed the the game, then reinstalled it

One of the "leads" I've found is the dump_wmimmc.sys - it mentioned it being related to Gameguard, and that gameguard is used on Exteel. It mentioned that AVG thought the Gameguard generated file was a virus or something, so I uninstalled AVG, but that didn't work (I added it back and updated it and all that directly afterward.)

The computer is a Dell Dimension e510 with the built-in graphics card and everything. It doesn't seem like the error would be in the hardware. http://www.exteel.com/us/faq/ There are the minimum requirements, I don't know if my intel chipset deal is better than or equal to the GeForce 4 thing, but normally the game mentions that you don't meet the requirements when you're installing the game.

I still think the dump_wmimm.sys could help fix it, but I don't know how. I would really enjoy some help of some kind. Let me know if you need more information, and possible how to get that information.

Oh, and sorry for all the spelling errors and poor phrasing. It's really late and I've been at this all day.

It says to do the dxdiag thing, and but it's a lot of information, so here is just the system and video card

Time of this report: 4/12/2008, 01:39:46
Machine name: D99LH091
Operating System: Windows XP Professional (5.1, Build 2600) Service Pack 2 (2600.xpsp_sp2_gdr.070227-2254)
Language: English (Regional Setting: English)
System Manufacturer: Dell Inc. 
System Model: Dell DM051 
BIOS: Phoenix ROM BIOS PLUS Version 1.10 A07
Processor: Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 3.00GHz (2 CPUs)
Memory: 502MB RAM
Page File: 425MB used, 802MB available
Windows Dir: C:\WINDOWS
DirectX Version: DirectX 9.0c (4.09.0000.0904)
DX Setup Parameters: Not found
DxDiag Version: 5.03.2600.2180 32bit Unicode
DxDiag Previously: Crashed in DirectShow (stage 1)

-----------
Card name: Intel(R) 82945G Express Chipset Family
Manufacturer: Intel Corporation
Chip type: Intel(R) 82945G Express Chipset Family
DAC type: Internal
Device Key: Enum\PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2772&SUBSYS_01D21028&REV_02
Display Memory: 224.0 MB
Current Mode: 1024 x 768 (32 bit) (60Hz)
Monitor: Plug and Play Monitor
Monitor Max Res: 1600,1200
Driver Name: ialmrnt5.dll
Driver Version: 6.14.0010.4363 (English)
DDI Version: 9 (or higher)
Driver Attributes: Final Retail
Driver Date/Size: 7/20/2005 00:26:24, 38014 bytes
WHQL Logo'd: Yes
WHQL Date Stamp: n/a
VDD: n/a
Mini VDD: ialmnt5.sys
Mini VDD Date: 7/20/2005 00:34:22, 1049180 bytes
Device Identifier: {D7B78E66-6432-11CF-9362-D821A3C2CB35}
Vendor ID: 0x8086
Device ID: 0x2772
SubSys ID: 0x01D21028
Revision ID: 0x0002
Revision ID: 0x0002
Video Accel: 
Deinterlace Caps: n/a
Registry: OK
DDraw Status: Enabled
D3D Status: Enabled
AGP Status: Not Available
DDraw Test Result: Not run
D3D7 Test Result: Not run
D3D8 Test Result: Not run
D3D9 Test Result: Not run

Thanks for any help you can give.


----------



## DouglasBrown (Apr 12, 2008)

I don't know if bumping is allowed on this forum, please excuse me if it is, but I really would like help with this. It's driving me nuts.


----------

